# Stir crazy bandit



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Because it's been so cold, I hadn't taken Robin for a walk all week. Yesterday, he snapped. He would not stay in a minute longer! He kept bugging me while I was on the phone. I tried to read, and he lay across my book. I shook the treat bag, and he pointed his nose toward the door. So, I said 'you win', bundled up, put his harness on him, and out we went.

As soon as we got off the porch he looked at me like 'Are you NUTS!? It's FREEZING!' and ran right back, and pawed the door.

I bought him some catnip today. Hopefully that will give him some pep til Sunday, when it's supposed to warm up a little.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL Similar scenario here with Cuchi. I tell him English speakers would say he has "cabin fever". We've been having an unprecedented cold wave and it's raining most of the time, but at least he gets to roam the building corridors and goes out around noon when it's least cold. Otherwise, I'd be the one going crazy.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

lol
No wonder you asked me if it ever gets cold here. You were thinking of sending me Robin to save your life.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow does the same thing. The sun shines (however briefly here in Oregon) and it's nice and warm INSIDE so he assumes it's just as nice outside. By the time we get down the stairs to the side walk his coat has puffed up and he looks like swollen tick with a big poofed out body and a tiny head.

He STILL doesn't ever want to go back in though. He'd rather get freezing cold and explore.


----------

